# Lt. Mark Moffat, 1 R22eR, 1990-2015, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2015)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends ....  

From an online obit:


> On September 26, 2015 at the age of 25. Beloved son of Sylvie Paré (Jim Tutton) and John Moffat (Sonja Capustinsky). Loving brother of Sarah- Rose, Anthony and Andrew (Simon Prescott). Cherished grandson of J. Katherine Moffat, the late Doriange Côté and the late Laurier Paré and step- grandson of Joseph Capustinsky (late Lise Hamel). Will be lovingly remembered by many uncles, aunts, cousins and close friends, especially his comrades and colleagues of the Canadian Armed Forces, the Royal 22e Régiment (1st Battalion – Valcartier) which will remember Mark for his loyal and devoted service. Friends are invited to visit the Hall of Colours of the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, 280 Beechwood Ave. (east of Vanier Parkway) Wednesday, October 7 after 11 a.m. Funeral Service will be held in the Sacred Space at 2 p.m. followed by interment with military honours at the National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces. In Memoriam donations to the Canadian Association for Suicide Prevention (www.suicideprevention.ca) would be appreciated.





More from French-language media here.


----------



## dimsum (8 Oct 2015)

Requiescat In Pace.


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2015)

Sad. 

Everyone needs to reach out and check that their comrades in arms are good to go, and if they need help, direct them to that help.

Rest easy lad. May you now have the peace that you were missing.  

Condolences to the family, this is even harder to deal with due to the circumstances.


----------



## LCIS227 (9 Oct 2015)

RIP


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (9 Oct 2015)

Mark was a friend of mine, was shocked to hear this.  Je me souviens brother.


----------

